
Long-Time Wall Street Analyst Says Bitcoin Could Fall to $1,000 - joering2
http://fortune.com/2018/01/22/peter-boockvar-bitcoin-1000/
======
airbreather
Seems strange you could have a long time Wall St analyst - either they are so
good they should get rich super quick and quit to live on the beach, or they
are rarely correct and be lucky to keep their job.

